
Men Need to Join Battle Against Overwork - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-02-21/men-need-to-join-battle-against-overwork
======
matthewmcg
Great article and much of the observations apply to law firms too. The HBR
piece it is based on is here: [https://hbr.org/2020/03/whats-really-holding-
women-back](https://hbr.org/2020/03/whats-really-holding-women-back)

Also, the disclaimer about this not necessarily reflecting the opinion of
Bloomberg LP or its owners made me chuckle given the namesake’s apparent views
on this topic.

